# Saw My Lawyer Today RE: My Will



## fmdog44 (Nov 15, 2021)

I learned my will does not override my designee I listed in my financial investments. I thought Last Will & Testament overruled all other docs. Good thing I learned that .


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 15, 2021)

I have heard that and have been encouraged to double check that all our accounts have the correct designated beneficiaries.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 15, 2021)

I guy I knew died suddenly a few years back. He was in his second marriage and apparently forgot to change the beneficiary of his 100,000 dollar insurance policy. His ex-wife got a nice surprise. His current wife was not too happy!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 15, 2021)

I would hate to think all of my working years were for not only nothing but the proceeds went to people that never lifted a finger to better themselves.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 16, 2021)

All my stuff has pay on death to the people I want to benefit.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 16, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I learned my will does not override my designee I listed in my financial investments. I thought Last Will & Testament overruled all other docs. Good thing I learned that .


correct ..

this is why people end up creating problems for their heirs thinking these documents are simple and anyone can do their own .

no one ever met a will that they did that  poorly worded while they arecalive ..they all look good on the surface .

we ran in to two defective documents in our lifetime that were done by general practitioners ….never use anyone but real estate attorneys in my opinion .

even if you think you dont have enough to bother , your death can be a result of something that brings money in to the estate .

wrongful death , accidents , medical malpractice suites , etc all can bring money in where none existed


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2021)

terry123 said:


> All my stuff has pay on death to the people I want to benefit.


Me too!

Just my _*stuff*_ is up for grabs and that doesn’t amount to much.


----------

